# Is this Dropsy? ((PICS))



## mattmathis77 (Dec 12, 2008)

It seems like one of my clown loaches has doubled in size over the last several days. It's eyes are kind of bulged and it is pale in color. Is this dropsy?

75 Gallon Tank
PH 7
KH 4
Ammonia 0
Nitrates 30ppm


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

are the scales sticking out?
Is he pooping like he should?


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

That is definitely dropsy. Unfortunately, when it gets to this point, the internal organs are most often too damaged to save the fish. But you can try. 

Check the rest of your water parameters (like Nitrite), something is probably off. You can post your test results here if you'd like. Add a bit of aquarium salt, 1 tsp per gallon. I would also add some MelaFix and turn up the temperature a couple degrees, making sure there is plenty of aeration.


----------

